# Meet the new hedgehog in my life!



## Super_Kat (26 March 2013)

Just realised I haven't done an introduction yet! 
HHO, meet Crumble! She arrived last Monday and neither Mr Super_kat or I can imagine life without her 
She's an African Pygmy Hedgehog and she's amaaaaazing!







This is how we eat dinner - with our bottom in the water bowl







With Mr. Super_Kat







In her makeshift playpen to burn off a bit of that naughty energy!








Had her out for a quiet cuddle this evening and she's spent a good 40 minutes running about all over me and the sofa like a mad thing, I've had to fight to get my t-shirt out of her mouth 4 times after she decided to attack it and I've got a plaster and a pressure thing on my arm after giving blood earlier and this is apparently this is an excellent toy that must be attacked as well  

Looking like butter wouldn't melt 







And we've discovered playing at the back of my neck and how much fun can be had playing in my hair







Now we're zonked and struggling to keep our eyes open







Apologies if the photos are huuuuuge!


----------



## Emilieu (26 March 2013)

O.M.G.
Want.


----------



## Irishcobs (26 March 2013)

OMG I want one! Silly question but are the prickles prickly?


----------



## noodle_ (26 March 2013)

i want one haha!!!


do you have to hold her in a blanket all the time!?


----------



## rara007 (26 March 2013)

I really like her colour


----------



## Jenni_ (26 March 2013)

What are they like as pets? I was looking into this a month or so back but wanted to ask someone who had one first hand!


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (26 March 2013)

Cute! Also intrigued to know if the spines are Sharp? How come some spines are white & the rest grey?

She looks tiny & cute!


----------



## ElleSkywalker (26 March 2013)

O.so.cute.

Sounds like she has u wrapped round her spines already


----------



## Super_Kat (26 March 2013)

Irishcobs - yep, if one catches you at the wrong angle it's a bit sharp but when you're stoking them the harder you stroke the softer they feel

Noodle - nope! In the second to last photo she's at the back of my neck playing in my hair and just after the last photo was taken she moved to the crook of my arm, curled up and went to sleep  I only have the blanket because. Although she is very good at using her litter tray, we still have accidents

Rara - it's lovely isn't it, all of her sisters were pretty much all dark so she really stood out

Jenni - amazing! They have such huge characters and are great fun to watch playing in their vivs. When they're quilling they can get quite uncomfortable and grumpy but that's really the worst of it and is only on the odd day! They're very clean and use litter trays (we have had no accidents at all whilst she's in the vivarium, she always goes in the litter tray). They're busy, into everything, cheeky and downright adorable


----------



## PollyP (26 March 2013)

Lovely!!!!


----------



## Super_Kat (26 March 2013)

me&Harvey said:



			How come some spines are white & the rest grey?
		
Click to expand...

Because APH's come in different colours to the common hedgehog (which just comes in brown  ), Crumble's colour is grey pinto and they come in many more colours


----------



## Rosiejazzandpia (26 March 2013)

So adorable! Made my day!  where did you get her from and how much did she cost? I have a feeling I will be putting one on my wish list!


----------



## travelmad (26 March 2013)

If you don't stop putting pics up I'm deffo kidnapping her! Have driven the boy mad showing him pics of her all night! I WANT. How is she at camping? Can she come away in the summer??.?.


----------



## noodle_ (26 March 2013)

aw thanks for answering my question 


one more!!! do they bite!?


----------



## giddyupalfie (27 March 2013)

That picture where she's peeping out from behind your neck - AWWWWWWWW! 

What type of housing does she have? Never came across anyone who has one and I am very intrigued. Please tell us lots of info about how you keep them, if you don't mind?

Might have to let my OH know what I want for my birthday in May!


----------



## Super_Kat (27 March 2013)

Maria - got her from a breeder in Northampton (have a search on google), she was £150, the rest of the setup gets quite pricey (it cost me about £420 for everything including the hog).

Travelmad - gorgeous ain't she  sadly not, they need to be kept between 21 and 24 degrees, if they get too cold they'll try and hibernate and then they won't wake up 

Noodle - not if they're brought up properly as a baby, she learned that biting skin was not on. Towels, t-shirts, rings and bracelets however are fair game 

Cloe - I really struggle to get nice photos of her because she's such a damn fidget! That's def one of the cutest I think I'll ever have!  she has a glass fronted vivarium  with a ceramic heat lamp. In her viv she has a fleece liner and a kitten litter tray with chinchilla dust in it (I chose this because the poopies are easy to see and the wet clumps so is easy to pick out).

I will add that if anyone is interested in one research the breeders! Look for a uk recommended breeder (a good one will usually have a waiting list). Too many people breed willy nilly and produce bad hogs x


----------



## HumBugsey (27 March 2013)

She's like the paul hollywood of hedghogs! lol


----------



## Super_Kat (27 March 2013)

But sadly her baking skills aren't as good as his though


----------



## BBH (27 March 2013)

*Swoon*

She's really lovely.


----------



## RubysGold (27 March 2013)

shes beautiful!!
I love them but I couldnt own one (too much risk with the dogs and not really got the time with all the other pets) but I love the pics


----------



## KVH (27 March 2013)

Adorable.


----------



## FfionWinnie (27 March 2013)

I love hedgiepigs. Keep up with the pics please


----------



## vermillion (27 March 2013)

Totally adorable, and a gorgeous colour too!


----------



## Super_Kat (27 March 2013)

Shall I ask TFC if they can sticky this thread so I can just keep adding pics and its easy access cuteness?


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (27 March 2013)

Yes! She looks esp cute where she is looking out from behind your neck!


----------



## RolyPolyPony (27 March 2013)

How adorable!!  APH's are the best pets ever! Such characters!


----------



## Rosiejazzandpia (27 March 2013)

Definitley want one now. The pics are very cute!


----------



## Super_Kat (27 March 2013)

And if I wanted to put these pictures in pet-box I'd have originally posted the thread in pet-box!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

 Stoopid forum......


----------

